# [Wet Thumb Forum]-uv sterilizers



## febis (Feb 24, 2004)

are uv sterilizers something that is a good addition to an aquarium or a bad idea.i have a 75 gal. freshwater cichlid tank with live plants,it has been up and running for only 6wks and is still cycling,(high nitrites).i have a diy yeast co2 w/2 2liter bottles running and all was good,until my water tuned green and hazy.so not wanting to put chems in the tank i thought uv might be an answer to algea.thanks for any input.


----------



## febis (Feb 24, 2004)

are uv sterilizers something that is a good addition to an aquarium or a bad idea.i have a 75 gal. freshwater cichlid tank with live plants,it has been up and running for only 6wks and is still cycling,(high nitrites).i have a diy yeast co2 w/2 2liter bottles running and all was good,until my water tuned green and hazy.so not wanting to put chems in the tank i thought uv might be an answer to algea.thanks for any input.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Try lights-out for a week, with light feeding before resorting to UV sterilizer.


----------



## febis (Feb 24, 2004)

a little hesitant about doing that as for my plants may start to die off,creating an amonia spike.i`m worried that along with high nitrite already that will just make matters worse.the thing i`m interested in is feed back on using uv sterilizers in a fresh water aquarium.thank you for your reply.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Well then, the UV sterilizer will kill the algae. I have used an Aqua Ulraviolet 15 W unit in my 46 gallon bowfront for three years. I installed it on the outlet of my Magnum 350 expressly to kill GWA that was refractory to lights out treatments. The GWA was gone in a week, but I left it running until the UV lamp burned out. The plants grew very well.


----------



## febis (Feb 24, 2004)

thanks for responding gsmollin,what i am really trying to findout are some pros and cons to using uv,try to get a better idea on what good or bad they can do.is it a high tech way of keeping an aquarium in good biological order or just a bunch of hype.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Ah, it's not hype. The UV sterilizer is very powerful, and it will kill your GWA. It can also kill water borne bacteria and even the larval stage of ich. Cons- some claim it breaks up the hydrated molecules of minerals, and makes them un available for plants. I haven't seen a definitive study on that. When I used my UV, I fertilized the water every day, and that may mitigate this effect. I'm not exactly certain on that issue.

From an astetics point of view, my water was never clearer. Apparently there is some amount of GWA in the water all the time, and the UV takes it all out. The water really sparkled. This may also be a con for the right aquarist. If you have a food chain in your aquarium that is dependent on protozoans, the UV may be a problem, as it will kill protozoans. These issues must be weighed against your GWA problem. Of course, you can always shut it off after the GWA is gone.


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 18, 2003)

I must say the positives to using a UV filter far outweigh the negatives. For one thing clearer water means more light reaching your plants. When people say clear water it really is something you need to see yourself. It truly does do amazing things for water clarity. Not to mention that it works to safeguard the health of your fish. I dose with Tropica Master Grow and have never noticed any ill effects on the ferts. I have read that the UV actually breaks the bond of the chelated iron. Altogether it is a wise investment IMO.


----------



## febis (Feb 24, 2004)

thank you for your responses,i went to lfs and bought a turbo twister.hope i have the same results as you guys,i`ll keep you posted thanks.
febis


----------



## robocop22 (Aug 27, 2003)

just set up my turbo twister...
how did you guys install the vinyl tubes to the inflow and outflow inlets on the uv unit? 
Do you screw something over the tube or does it just attach to the inlet(seems a bit dangerous if it slips off)
thanks!


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 18, 2003)

I used one of the supplied "hose barb inlets" and slipped it over the attached tube. Doing so will ensure a tight fit. Just screw it down over your tubing.


----------



## robocop22 (Aug 27, 2003)

thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It does clear up the water, but I've noticed my Hottonia is a *lot* paler when it runs full time. I guess I could try root feeding additional iron. That or having the thing on a timer for about half the day or so.

If I did that, would it shorten bulb life?


----------

